# One stand down



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Well boys I hung my first stand of the year yesterday. And then I had dreams of big bucks all night last night.. Any one else getting the itch. My new range finder will be at the house today as well as a new stand.. I think I am starting to devolop an odd twitch that can only be cured with a night in the bowstand


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

i put out the trail cam the other night and went out and checked it lastnight and had one heck of a big boy run infront of me along the river no kiddin he as a 6x7 with i would guess about 20-22inch spread oooooo i got the itch too, ill be puttin up my stand this week


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I spent a couple nights scouting last week. Spotted a buck with pretty good potential and a couple other smaller ones. Really got the itch now. Going to weld up a couple new stands tonight and start hanging this weekend.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Db I bow hunt just down the road from you..


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I set up my ground blind and did some scouting again tonight. The deer were really moving. I spotted a real good one, that might cause me to lose some sleep before the opener. 
PM your way Sota!!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll be hangin about three stands this weekend. I can't wait to start blazin some whitetails!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

next weekend I plan to hang 6-8. Haven't had too much time for scouting, but hunting year to year, ya know where they are already :lol: can't wait for sep 1 been dreaming all summer

tuesday night persuits started couple weeks ago, this does not help at all


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm in KY and hunting public land. With that I can't hang my stands until 2 weeks before season, which is Sept. 2. YES, like the rest of you I have the itch. I will start scouting at the first of August and open hunting season on Sept. 1 with a good day of dove shooting. Good luck to all out there. :sniper:


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

One up and one more to go,got a couple of water holes to check out.Was down at the pub the other night :beer: and had a couple of ranchers tell me about some nice ones they have been seeing-the only catch is they want some walleyes,no problem doing that!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

A farmer who likes walleyes? Never heard of that. :lol: With the way things are these days you really appreciate that sort of an attitude from a land owner who still believes in the "old school" way of doing things. Hats off to those guys. :beer:

Yep, I have some work to do yet in the woods but not much. One stand in an old apple tree needs to be shifted out because the tree is getting just too old now and saftey is my #1 concern. I've had a stand in it for 20 years now so as I like to put it, it owes me nothing.

Good luck out there fellas.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I'll be out of Afghanistan in a week and home on the 4th. Can't wait to go check out some spots. After 2 years I hope I can still draw my bow.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Starky,

WELCOME HOME!!!!

Good luck this season!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

starky if you need a change of stands shoot me a pm and you are welcome in mine anytime.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks guys, it's been a long stretch. I have 4 to 6 weeks to get back in shooting shape before MN bear season opens.
I bought one of those stands with the telescopic ladders attached and I'm really looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Which Brand Starky??????


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

It's an API, I think it's called a Packmaster. I have always liked the API hanging tree stands because of the "T" screw that you use to hang it. Now this new stand has a telescopic ladder atached so it's the best of both worlds. At least that's what I have read. I'll let you know how it works out when I get home.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Would love to hear what you think of it!!!!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Two more down and a couple more to go this weekend. Been seeing a bunch of deer.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

sotaman,
Are all the tree stands in their spots? We hung ours last weekend! :beer:


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

The Packmaster is a great tree stand. Easy to cary, easy to put up, it's quiet and very secure. It also conforms to odd shaped trees. I can also use it on a lot smaller trees than I would normaly consider for hanging a tree stand. The seat leaves a little to be desired, but it's not too bad.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Yup all done now.. They where all done last weekend now they have two weeks to rest and let the deer get used to them.. The slaughter will start Friday September 1st with the first big doe that makes the mistake to walk by.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Cool!

We did some target shooting last weekend cause I'm getting itchy! The day seems so far away! The only thing that keeps me going is this cool weather!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

agreed, first doe by is getting the 100 grain slicktrick double lung. me needs some jerkey!!!


----------

